# Free Overnight Parking!!



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

If anyone on here is in the Western Lakes and want to pitch up for free, i have a very large carpark next to my Leisure Centre that you can use, there is toilets in the building and you can use the Disabled toilets for emptying your casettes 

Post Code: CA14 3YW

Steve


----------



## EdinburghCamper (Sep 13, 2008)

What a kind gesture! 

Might just take you up on your offer 

Gary.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks very much...have noted the postcode.

Thats what I call a contribution!


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

has it got a pool,thrown in  

nice work rislar


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

No Pool i'm afraid!! i would say we could get 10 large MH on it, without using any of the parking for other patrons, so all are welcome


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Most generous Rislar, and I do like 10 pin. Will come and visit next time we're in Haverigg.

Johnny F


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

mangothemadmonk said:


> Most generous Rislar, and I do like 10 pin. Will come and visit next time we're in Haverigg.
> 
> Johnny F


Ahh Haverigg, i love that camp site, we used to go as kids, plenty of fond memories from there


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

You mean the one down from the "cough" naturist beach 8) 8) 8) 

We actually wild camp on the front near the static site overlooking the estuary.

Johnny F


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

mangothemadmonk said:


> You mean the one down from the "cough" naturist beach 8) 8) 8)
> 
> We actually wild camp on the front near the static site overlooking the estuary.
> 
> Johnny F


I see, ill look out for that and try it out myself


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

EdinburghCamper said:


> What a kind gesture!
> 
> Might just take you up on your offer
> 
> Gary.


Your welcome anytime Gary


----------



## dbnosey (Jul 16, 2006)

What a Gent will take you up on that love being up that park of Cumbria
Colin


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

As i've said before, all welcome and i can squeeze a few in


----------



## PIEDODGER (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi Rislar, know the area (worked on the supermarket for a while that they rebuilt) try and drop by sometime, good for a beer, PD


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

PIEDODGER said:


> Hi Rislar, know the area (worked on the supermarket for a while that they rebuilt) try and drop by sometime, good for a beer, PD


Thats next door to me !! sure thing drop by fella


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Hi Rislar - thanks very much for your posting - I too have made a note - very kind of you.


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

JollyJack said:


> Hi Rislar - thanks very much for your posting - I too have made a note - very kind of you.


Ho Jollyjack, your welcome


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

I was at a loss about where the western lakes were until I saw the post mentioning Cumbria. Great offer this and thanks.

Er! Nudist beach in Cumbria? Brass monkeys and peanut smugglers welcome I suppose.


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

Hampshireman said:


> I was at a loss about where the western lakes were until I saw the post mentioning Cumbria. Great offer this and thanks.
> 
> Er! Nudist beach in Cumbria? Brass monkeys and peanut smugglers welcome I suppose.


 8O :lol: :lol: your welcome 8)


----------

